# Hello from SC



## Kempoman62 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Hello Everyone, My name is Alvin. I have just started back after a long ten year off of training. I have found out in the last 6 mo. that there are body parts that are hurting that didn't the last time I train.*
*Let me expain. I started training in Ed. Parker Kenpo Karate in 1993 with Tom Kelly Kenpo Karate.*
*Back then I didn't hurt so much in my knees and shoulder as I do now. I am 43 years old and have stated training in Shaolin Kempo karate . I guess I will have to get myself into better shape for what I feel will be a life time choice.*
*AJ*


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome Alvin!  Good luck on your journey into better shape and I look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome! And good luck!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Recovery times are longer over 30, but you have more wisdom and life experience to compensate... :jedi1: 

Good luck in your training!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 2, 2006)

Good to hear you're getting back into it. It might suck now, but you'll thank yourself later.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting and yes those body part are way different at our age.
Terry


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 2, 2006)

Happy you decided to restart training in the martial arts  and welcome to the forum
 Be sure to keep us updated on how your training is going


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 2, 2006)

Congrats on returning to training Alvin, welcome to MT.


----------



## MJS (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome!   :wavey: 

Doesn't Shaolin Kempo use much lower stances than the American Kenpo styles?  That may add some pressure to your knees.  Hopefully, after becoming more physically fit, your health would increase and pain decrease.

I look forward to your posts.

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the Boards Alvin 

I've been looking for some new body parts to replace some of mine.. if I find any, I'll send you the link 

Enjoy the board~!

~Tess


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Alvin!  You were born in a good year artyon: ...no worries about the aches and pains, one possible explanation is that you only seem to feel them more because you have Alzheimer's like me and can't remember how much it used to hurt. :boing2:   The important thing is to work through it!

MJ


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome!  Treat those new-found body parts nicely, now.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Alvin! Enjoy your training, but don't push that old body too far, too fast.  We over 40 guys gotta pay extra attention.


----------



## still learning (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums and your training......Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome!

You might look at this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24516


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 4, 2006)

I feel your pain.  
But when I put on my Gi it is like a superman outfit.  I don't hurt anymore and all I can think about is Kenpo Kenpo Kenpo.  However, when I take it off I start hurting again but I think what a great class I had.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT!

:asian:


----------



## Cujo (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome Alvin. I know your pain, I also took some time off from training and then came back only to think, "there is no way it hurt this much the first time around". 

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Drac (Jan 6, 2006)

Kempoman62 said:
			
		

> *Back then I didn't hurt so much in my knees and shoulder as I do now. I **AJ*


 
You and me both..Welcome to MT..The best of luck to you...


----------



## Navarre (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi, Alvin!! Welcome to MartialTalk!

There are lots of us who are somewhere between youth and the nursing home. You'll find a lot of good posts here.

For example, if you haven't read this thread yet, try:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24516http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24516&highlight=advice+guys


----------

